# Embarrassed for Hyatt



## mrbocce (Jun 21, 2021)

I never do this. I followed up in a post concerning the pool situation @ Wild Oak Ranch. Well. forget the pool. That's the least of the issues. This place looks, smells, and presents like a Howard Johnson circa 1970. The furniture in our 1 bedroom looks like it was purchased from a closed motel. Twenty years ago. The staff is rude as well. So sorry I chose this place. I own two weeks in Sedona. That's the standard Hyatt should set for itself. We are seriously looking for another place to stay. Dont waste your money at the golf club either. I can't speak for the course because we went to use the bathroom before we were going to look around. It was so disgusting we left. Unflushed toilets, I will leave it there. Whatever your thinking, its worse.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jun 21, 2021)

mrbocce said:


> I never do this. I followed up in a post concerning the pool situation @ Wild Oak Ranch. Well. forget the pool. That's the least of the issues. This place looks, smells, and presents like a Howard Johnson circa 1970. The furniture in our 1 bedroom looks like it was purchased from a closed motel. Twenty years ago. The staff is rude as well. So sorry I chose this place. I own two weeks in Sedona. That's the standard Hyatt should set for itself. We are seriously looking for another place to stay. Dont waste your money at the golf club either. I can't speak for the course because we went to use the bathroom before we were going to look around. It was so disgusting we left. Unflushed toilets, I will leave it there. Whatever your thinking, its worse.


It's the only Hyatt we haven't stayed at so now we will keep it that way after reading this. Thanks for posting


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 21, 2021)

Wow! This has been on my list to visit for years, but now…yuck.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dms1709 (Jun 21, 2021)

You need to complain to corporate Hyatt.  This is unacceptable.


----------



## Kal (Jun 21, 2021)

The individual review that is provided to guest following the stay is extremely important.  Hyatt management reviews the document and the resort staff in each department is graded.  Hyatt bases their review of each resort on those numbers.  The resort manager judges each department on their grades.  Resorts pride themselves on those scores and are held accountable to improved their scores.

The bad news is the scores from all guests for a week are summarized, so hopefully other guests will provide honest scoring.


----------



## mrbocce (Jun 21, 2021)

They don't care.
Neither does anyone here at the resort


----------



## Sapper (Jun 21, 2021)

This is very odd. We have been to this property a few times, and never experienced anything mrbocce is stating… with the exception of the timeshare sales lady. The last time we were there was a year prior to Covid. I am wondering if the problems described are somehow related to the covid situation?

mrbocce, you mentioned the golf club, but that is not at Wild Oak (HRC), that’s at the Hyatt Hill Country (neighboring property).


----------



## JanT (Jun 21, 2021)

Wow!  I’m so surprised to hear this.  We just stayed there for 4 nights and our unit was impeccable.  The grounds looked fine to us but we did not visit the pool so can’t comment on that.  

Front desk staff was friendly and the sales person was friendly, too.  We didn’t do a presentation but we chatted with her for a few minutes.

I’m just so surprised at the OP’s experience.  And so sorry to hear it was so terrible.  For other’s who say they were looking forward to the property I don’t think you should change your mind based on the OP’s experience.  It’s a beautiful property but obviously there were some issues for the OP.  If you visit there and have the same experience I would take it up with the resort immediately.


----------



## pacman777 (Jun 21, 2021)

Over dramatizing. Fishy this guy posts the same negative comments in multiple Hyatt threads. Can’t blame a resort if the golf course that they don’t even operate had a someone take a dump and didn’t flush before he used it.


----------



## mrbocce (Jun 21, 2021)

Sapper said:


> This is very odd. We have been to this property a few times, and never experienced anything mrbocce is stating… with the exception of the timeshare sales lady. The last time we were there was a year prior to Covid. I am wondering if the problems described are somehow related to the covid situation?
> 
> mrbocce, you mentioned the golf club, but that is not at Wild Oak (HRC), that’s at the Hyatt Hill Country (neighboring property).


Correct neighboring property owned by them. That is their answer to providing "resort golf".
I wouldn't let my dog use the bathroom there after what I witnessed ; speaking of dogs...more than a few families brought their 3lb "service dogs"..  I love dogs, left mine at home and boarded it. This place is a free for all. I'm on 3rd floor. 2 floors down there's a family reunion. 12-15 people in 1 unit. With their "service dog"
Honestly can't wait to leave


----------



## dms1709 (Jun 21, 2021)

Please speak to management and then go to corporate, again this is unacceptable.


----------



## mrbocce (Jun 21, 2021)

pacman777 said:


> Over dramatizing. Fishy this guy posts the same negative comments in multiple Hyatt threads. Can’t blame a resort if the golf course that they don’t even operate had a someone take a dump and didn’t flush before he used it.


Fishy..sorry pal. I'm here right now. Your not. I posted in multiple threads to get my point across. I own 2 weeks in Sedona. Nothing but nice things to say about it.
The main complaint was about the resort and the staff.


----------



## mrbocce (Jun 21, 2021)

pacman777 said:


> Over dramatizing. Fishy this guy posts the same negative comments in multiple Hyatt threads. Can’t blame a resort if the golf course that they don’t even operate had a someone take a dump and didn’t flush before he used it.


Also if they don't own it , as you state is the case,  then don't market it like you do. Don't promote it like you do. Don't offer "golf experiences" in exchange for points. Cant have it both ways


----------



## mrbocce (Jun 21, 2021)

Ken555 said:


> Wow! This has been on my list to visit for years, but now…yuck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ken I was looking at that Westin property where you own. You like it? Like the program ?


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 22, 2021)

mrbocce said:


> Ken I was looking at that Westin property where you own. You like it? Like the program ?



I suggest you spend time in the Vistana forum...lots of info there for you.


----------



## seatrout (Jun 22, 2021)

We were there at the end of April and around New year.  The room was clean and the maid staff were nice when we asked for more toiletry.  We had the lazy river  to ourself.  I thought  the staff were polite but the location was very quiet then.  We are heading back  in two week as my son has a golf tournament at the Hill Country resort course.  We usually go there several time a year and  always had a good time there.


----------



## mrbocce (Jun 23, 2021)

seatrout said:


> We were there at the end of April and around New year.  The room was clean and the maid staff were nice when we asked for more toiletry.  We had the lazy river  to ourself.  I thought  the staff were polite but the location was very quiet then.  We are heading back  in two week as my son has a golf tournament at the Hill Country resort course.  We usually go there several time a year and  always had a good time there.


just played the course. Its in great shape!!!!!!! Greens were perfect. There was a tourney there last weekend and another starts tomorrow. Kids all over the place. Great to see the enthusiasm for game. Good luck to your son. Work on the driver, long course.


----------



## mrbocce (Jun 29, 2021)

I did write corporate and told of the experiences I described. To be fair, the manager of the resort called me within 24 hours of my e-mail. Could not have been nicer or more professional. A real class act. He represented Hyatt very well. It doesn't excuse what happen. It does say something for Hyatt that they take this serious and care about the guest experience of their members and guests.


----------



## mdurette (Jun 30, 2021)

We have been there twice and have always left thinking the resort was one of the prettiest we have been too.    Always impeccably clean and never thought that furnishing were outdated.    It is been (and still is) a rough ride for all vacation properties and this resort was going through all the pool rehab and now the community buildings.


----------



## dagger1 (Jun 30, 2021)

We love WOR.  Have been going for years. Sorry to hear about your bad experience.  We are looking for another Week 23 2/2.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 30, 2021)

We also loved it.  I hope you get the satisfaction you desire, but we were there on exchange and not on points, and I think point members have a certain level they expect Hyatt to meet.  I would go again in a heartbeat.  It was extremely nice.


----------

